# Steve Jobs Passes



## shiben (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs Dead: Apple Co-Founder Dies At 56

Happened about 15 minutes ago, I guess.


----------



## LXPlot (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

That's msad. He had an enormous impact on our lives, in ways that few are able to comprehend.


----------



## zmb (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

Just wow. He was so young too.


----------



## Footer (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

Go to http://live.twit.tv/ They are going to live coverage from people in the industry.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

Sorry Chase (as our resident mac fanboy) 

Just heard about this, and it really is sad. 56 is too young, especially for someone who has done so much. at least you can look to what he's done and say he's lived a full life already. Whether you like macs or not you can't deny the good that he's done with all the money he's made from the products. computer feelings aside he and what he tried to do made the world a better place.


----------



## Footer (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


josh88 said:


> Sorry Chase (as our resident mac fanboy)
> 
> Just heard about this, and it really is sad. 56 is too young, especially for someone who has done so much. at least you can look to what he's done and say he's lived a full life already. Whether you like macs or not you can't deny the good that he's done with all the money he's made from the products. computer feelings aside he and what he tried to do made the world a better place.


 
I'm not a huge mac fan, but he has done a lot to bring technology to where it is today. Before the iPhone, we had windows CE and blackberry, both of which were useless. Before the iPad, we had windows tablet edition, also useless. Before the Lisa, we had DOS. Yes, he stole stuff from Microsoft and Xerox. And yes, Microsoft stole stuff from him and Xerox. However, no one can deny that he is one of the reasons we have the technology we had today.


----------



## zmb (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


Footer said:


> I'm not a huge mac fan, but he has done a lot to bring technology to where it is today.


 
I'm with you on this. Consider the tablet market before the iPad, the things had a stylus, a handle, a usually awkward to use OS. After the iPad, everyone is trying to make something for entertainment, games, and is easy to use.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

When you think about how many iPhones were sold on the international market, as well as consider the battle between Apple and Microsoft and now between Google and Apple, and what that has meant to all consumers worldwide, then consider the iPads...... it's probably not an understatement to say he's one of the rare individuals,, who because of the products his company created and brought to the market, had an affect on the world and how we live in this world. 

I'm not an Apple product user, but his influence means that I am now typing on this forum.

Will be missed.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

This is so sad. Steve Jobs had such a huge impact on technology that most people don't realize. He is the reason we have GUI operating systems and he provided the first pre-built computers for the home. Also he made smart phones actually "smart". R.I.P.

Edit: And don't forget about PIXAR!!!!


----------



## chausman (Oct 5, 2011)

josh88 said:


> Sorry Chase (as our resident mac fanboy)


 



It's very sad, (but I don't feel quite the same as that smiley.) Him, and his support for Wozniak are the whole reason Apple even started. He is also one of the creators of Pixar, and a mind behind Toy Story. 

I just found out (7:15). Http://www.apple.com/stevejobs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alyx92 (Oct 6, 2011)

It really is sad that we lost such a visionary so young 

Did he at least get to see the release of the iPhone 4S?


----------



## chausman (Oct 6, 2011)

alyx92 said:


> Did he at least get to see the release of the iPhone 4S?


 
He got to see the announcement. He never got to see the iPhone 4S for sale in stores.


----------



## Footer (Oct 6, 2011)

chausman said:


> He got to see the announcement. He never got to see the iPhone 4S for sale in stores.



I don't think missing the 4S is going to really upset him. It is really clear that he wanted to get the iPad out and on top before he had to leave the company. The iPhone was just a means to get there. 

This was from the iPhone announcement yesterday:


We also now see why everyone on stage were not that energetic.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 6, 2011)

A true visionary. May he rest in peace-


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 6, 2011)

I am an avid Mac hater but there is no denying his contrabutions to the industry, his uncanny marketing abilities and that he was just too **** young. He was a prime example of the American dream.


----------



## seanandkate (Oct 6, 2011)

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart." -Steve Jobs



He will be missed.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 6, 2011)

I just heard that Fred Phelps' nut job followers at Westboro Baptist Church will be protesting at Steve Jobs' funeral. Why? Jobs was "teaching his neighbors to sin."  But here's the real kicker, They announced the protest by tweeting from an iPhone. 



Somewhere Steve Jobs is laughing. Rest in peace.


----------



## Beans45601 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


josh88 said:


> Whether you like macs or not you can't deny the good that he's done with all the money he's made from the products. computer feelings aside he and what he tried to do made the world a better place.



Could you expand on this more? I am just curious to what specifically you are referring to.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## mstaylor (Oct 6, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> I just heard that Fred Phelps' nut job followers at Westboro Baptist Church will be protesting at Steve Jobs' funeral. Why? Jobs was "teaching his neighbors to sin."  But here's the real kicker, They announced the protest by tweeting from an iPhone.
> View attachment 5637
> 
> 
> Somewhere Steve Jobs is laughing. Rest in peace.


What wack jobs. They protested at the son of a good friend that was killed in Iraq. A friend of mine's vertern bike club kept them from getting close. I understand they have the right to protest, they should have the common decency to find another way to promote their beliefs.


----------



## Scarrgo (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a very big mac fan, I try not to be mean to those that hate or be an overbearing mac evangelist, but to each his own.(I said I try!!!)  
And one should use the system of there choice.

The news of his death struck me harder than I thought it would, knowing that we all do at some time. I have never seen him in person and I know he has no idea who I am, but it still seems to bum me out. 

I just appreciate all of the technical wonders he has brought to this world...For if you are a Mac user or a PC user, Jobs helped push us into a new way of thinking and doing things. It has been a learning experience for all.

I give my respects to his family

Sean...


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


josh88 said:


> Whether you like macs or not you can't deny the good that he's done with all the money he's made from the products.


 

Beans45601 said:


> Could you expand on this more? I am just curious to what specifically you are referring to.


 
Not to be disrespectful, but Steve Job's has been noticeably absent from the billionaire philanthropy club. Now, it's critical to note that he may have given a lot of money privately, or he may plan to give a lot away upon his death. However, so far publicly he has done very little. Check out this story in the Wall Street Journal for more.


----------



## zmb (Oct 6, 2011)

Of all the big names in technology that we directly use today - Bill Gates & Paul Allen (Microsoft), Mark Zuckerburg (Facebook), Larry Page & Sergey Brin (Google), Steve Jobs & Steve Wozinak (Apple), he was the first to pass.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 6, 2011)

zmb, you left off an important name. Gordon Moore (Moore's Law) and co-founder of Intel and one of the guys who came up with the x86 chip platform, which made all the other guys inventions and creations possible, exempting the Woz, who was heavy into hardware as well.


----------



## Footer (Oct 6, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> zmb, you left off an important name. Gordon Moore (Moore's Law) and co-founder of Intel and one of the guys who came up with the x86 chip platform, which made all the other guys inventions and creations possible, exempting the Woz, who was heavy into hardware as well.



Without Leonard Bosack or Linus Torvald we would be nowhere. Also, Jeff Bezos should be on that list. All of these guys are still around though.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


gafftaper said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but Steve Job's has been noticeably absent from the billionaire philanthropy club. Now, it's critical to note that he may have given a lot of money privately, or he may plan to give a lot away upon his death. However, so far publicly he has done very little. Check out this story in the Wall Street Journal for more.



I didn't mean philanthropy directly, more along the lines of the stuff apple etc has done. He certainly was no bill gates when it came to giving but the direction and creative drive in how he lead apple had a real effect on the tech world. Most directly I'd look to the work he did as CEO of Pixar; that same creative drive made Pixar an animation powerhouse and they've done some really amazing things over the years under his direction.

Of course we don't really know what was his doing or the people he had working for him, but I'd like to think he's at least partly responsible for the environment in that company that seems to foster so much love for what they do and for making people happy.


----------



## zmb (Oct 6, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> zmb, you left off an important name. Gordon Moore (Moore's Law) and co-founder of Intel and one of the guys who came up with the x86 chip platform, which made all the other guys inventions and creations possible, exempting the Woz, who was heavy into hardware as well.


 
Thanks for the additions, guess I was thinking a little to present minded.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


josh88 said:


> Of course we don't really know what was his doing or the people he had working for him, but I'd like to think he's at least partly responsible for the environment in that company that seems to foster so much love for what they do and for making people happy.


 
I dunno Josh. It's tough to reconcile that statement with some of the tactics that Apple has employed in the past, specifically regarding secrecy and the retrieval of the iPhone 4 prototype with Gizmodo and the tactics used in the iPhone 5 retrieval. Some of that is necessity to guard against corporate espionage, some of it seemed excessive.

A very good article, In Praise of Bad Steve


----------



## josh88 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

well ok I'll concede that point some of those things and the tracking of people, so.... ignore apple and just look at pixar then haha. 

That was a fantastic article Dave and generally the point I was looking to make. we all know he's done some questionable stuff but the good is still there in one form or another. I liked the air bubble part, because yeah they had to do that work all over again to make it smaller but they did it. sometimes change doesn't come unless someone is cracking the whip, even if it is excessive


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

Yeah, I liked the air bubble part too. A great way to get the point across. I wish I could have seen the engineers face.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*

I'll be the first to admit that was a jerk thing to do, especially when it sounds like they had a final or pretty final product, but it made his point. I had an old shop manager that was the same way. we'd make something that would be good, work, looked nice, and then he'd come up and say make it better and we'd have to start over. What initially would be frustrating forced us to be better at what we do and make a better end product and I can look back now and appreciate that someone was pushing us to "make something better"


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steve Jobs Dead.*


FACTplayers said:


> This is so sad. Steve Jobs had such a huge impact on technology that most people don't realize. He is the reason we have GUI operating systems and he provided the first pre-built computers for the home. Also he made smart phones actually "smart". R.I.P.
> 
> Edit: And don't forget about PIXAR!!!!



The first GUI was on the Xerox Alto. 
While you could agrue that he helped create the first Widely Available/Marketed/Succesful Pre-Assembled personal computer, it was not the first. As far as Pixar is concerned, " If I had known how much it was going to cost me I would never had invested in it.."


----------



## zmb (Oct 10, 2011)

Now we know what truly happened.
Technolog - Report: Steve Jobs cause of death was respiratory arrest


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 12, 2011)

The Wall Street Journal just did a fantastic column about Steve Jobs, the best written article so far and the one that really gets to the heart of "The Cult of Apple"

Steve Jobs: The Secular Prophet


----------

